# XB1 was designed to have the power turned on for 10 years – report



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox One was designed to have the power turned on for 10 years – report*

Xbox One was designed to have the power turned on for 10 years, according to the latest Digital Foundry report, which doesn’t state how much your electric bill would go up should you decide to leave the thing running for that long of a period. 










All joking aside, the report states that Microsoft’s priority with the hardware was to create something with total reliability: in other words, it is able to stay turned on for the entirety of Microsoft’s planned 10-year lifecycle. 

The console is also large and the reason for such a relatively large machine is so it will supposedly be “near-silent” with more heat dispersion. 

Hopefully, this means that when the fan goes off it won’t sound like a jet engine like my Xbox 360 does, apparently. 

According to the report, Microsoft will provide more information on the console’s benefits during its gamescom conference: a source told Eurogamer that the “message about instant access never got across,” regarding games and it plans to rectify this next month in Cologne.

Source: VG24/7


----------

